# Please Help



## Phustus (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey guys I just signed up and am in need of some music related help. I'm doing a school project and I require some 'sad' music so if you know of any song names (prefferably orchestra) please list them here. Thanks in advance  .


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Barber's Adagio For Strings (careful, lots of arrangements of this one)
Albinoni's Adagio For Strings And Organ,
I'm sure I can think of loads more. I'll edit this post if I do!


----------



## BassFromOboe (Oct 1, 2006)

John Williams - Hymn to the Fallen from the film Saving Private Ryan.
Grieg - Peer Gynt - Ase's Death.


----------



## Phustus (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Isolde's Liebestod seems slightly appropriate as it's about death.


----------



## Topaz (Oct 25, 2006)

I was going to post Isolde's liebestod but changed my mind as it's about transfiguration. It doesn't actually sound all that sad in my view, even though it's a sad event that triggered it.


----------



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

and I have a differing opinion on that one - it ALWAYS makes me cry and leaves an "unsettled" upset feeling. 
Phustus - what is your project?


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

My confusin exactly, guys! It makes me cry almost, but not necessarily with sadness. In fact, when I listen to it, I find it so beautiful to be sad. Or written by someone with so much hate inside, but that's for another day!


----------



## Phustus (Jan 13, 2007)

My project is on Global Warming and how it's negatively impacting the environment.

Also I really love Albinoni's piece


----------



## Hexameron (Oct 7, 2006)

Beethoven - Marcia funebre (second movement) from Symphony No. 3 'Eroica'
Mozart - Lacrimosa from the Requiem
Tchaikovsky - Finale (fourth movement) from Symphony No. 6 'Pathetique'
Chopin - Larghetto (second movement) from Piano Concerto No. 2


----------

